# ESTJ s are not all annoying :)



## paula (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello All!

I hear that ESTJ`s are not well liked in this forum so I am hoping that I can help to change your minds!

We are not all bad 

Paula


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings paula and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGFOuSaYN1w



Again, welcome to our forum paula. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

lol! I'm all about not being annoyed. :tongue: Welcome to PerC! :happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

ESTJs are quite lame :wink:


----------



## Land Shark (Sep 30, 2010)

One of my best friends is an ESTJ. He's a retired Marine drill instructor. Welcome to PerC.


----------



## BrooklynBoy (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello there, welcome :happy:


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Wilkommen!


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Welcome! :happy:


----------



## HollywoodK8 (Dec 8, 2010)

paula said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I hear that ESTJ`s are not well liked in this forum so I am hoping that I can help to change your minds!
> 
> ...


My Daddy's an ESTJ and I love him. Plus, I'm sure that I'm just as annoying to him as he is to me when we do argue.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

The Greatest Freind that one such as myself could ever hope to be aquainted with happens to be an unambiguous ESTJ.(Welcome to the forums! )


----------



## paula (Dec 15, 2010)

*Let the Confusion begin*

Thanks for the warm welcome! Now I am going to try and gt aquainted with this forum. I am new to forums and my annoying friend` Treebob` has insisted that I join. Just kidding Treebob! I love psychology.... although I feel like the slow kid in this class lol!

Cheers,

Let the confusion begin!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

paula said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Now I am going to try and gt aquainted with this forum. I am new to forums and my annoying friend` Treebob` has insisted that I join. Just kidding Treebob! I love psychology.... although I feel like the slow kid in this class lol!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Let the confusion begin!


Get an avatar on your profile you silly woman


----------



## Esotere (Jun 25, 2010)

paula said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Now I am going to try and gt aquainted with this forum. I am new to forums and my annoying friend` Treebob` has insisted that I join. Just kidding Treebob! I love psychology.... although I feel like the slow kid in this class lol!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Let the confusion begin!


lol No worries! I was a total lurker on the forum for months before I posted anything. At least you're jumping in. =)


----------



## EvanR (Nov 28, 2009)

I like ESTJs a lot. I made some posts about how great ESTJs are in their forum a few months back. I hope you are as energetic as the other ESTJs I have met .

Ah yes, welcome to the forum.

Cheers,

Evan


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## PorlockVisitor (May 18, 2010)

I've been waiting for you O.O


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, hey...


----------



## paula (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks! I am really impressed by a lot of what I read in this website but I am still a little clueless! Looking forward to having some interesting discussions.

Now, why in the world can`t I get an Avatar picture uploaded dammit!


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

paula said:


> Thanks! I am really impressed by a lot of what I read in this website but I am still a little clueless! Looking forward to having some interesting discussions.
> 
> Now, why in the world can`t I get an Avatar picture uploaded dammit!


I can do it for you. 

Also, don't listen to @paula. She knows MBTI pretty well.


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

We need more ESTJ's here, because Wickedqueen is the only one we have who even occasionally leaves their forum.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------

